

Six things you can't do well in a web application (2004) - chriseidhof
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html

======
chriseidhof
Scroll down to the bottom to get the list.

Looking back at this gives me even more appreciation for tools like
Cappuccino. I think there's still a market for desktop apps, but the browser
has come a long way.

